# My babies



## jessmarie (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Budgie_Bananas (Jul 19, 2021)

They're beautiful!


----------



## Ehayes419 (Aug 6, 2021)

Look at that playground! That’s amazing! Gorgeous birds too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The birds are lovely! Please trim the tassels on the toy(s) down to no more than 1/2 inch. The same with any string or twine ends hanging loose.*

*Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


----------



## jessmarie (Jul 28, 2021)

Budgie_Bananas said:


> They're beautiful!


Thanks



Ehayes419 said:


> Look at that playground! That’s amazing! Gorgeous birds too.


thanks



FaeryBee said:


> *The birds are lovely! Please trim the tassels on the toy(s) down to no more than 1/2 inch. The same with any string or twine ends hanging loose.*
> 
> *Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


Thanks, would be fixing it asap.


----------



## jessmarie (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Well that's a fun collection, what are their names?


----------



## jessmarie (Jul 28, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Well that's a fun collection, what are their names?


Their name are Bonita,Azul,Blueberry,America,Kiwi and also there's another one her name is Sky


----------



## jessmarie (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's quite a playground. If you have females in the flock I would remove the coconut toy as it can encourage hormonal behavior as it is seen as a potential nesting spot, also trim back any tassel like things, you do not want the birds to ingest the fibers as it could cause a problem in the crop.


----------



## jessmarie (Jul 28, 2021)

Cody said:


> That's quite a playground. If you have females in the flock I would remove the coconut toy as it can encourage hormonal behavior as it is seen as a potential nesting spot, also trim back any tassel like things, you do not want the birds to ingest the fibers as it could cause a problem in the crop.


Point well taken thanks a lot.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've merged your two threads showing pictures of your flock and made it into an on-going picture thread.
It appears the first picture you posted today was posted two months ago.  
This way, all of your pictures (and the advice you were given at that time) will all be in one place.
💜💜*


----------



## jessmarie (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

It looks beautiful and your flock is very lucky to find themselves in a household that provides so well for them. I see a couple of items in the picture that look like inviting nest sites for a frisky female. I would remove them. 

I would also give them some kabobs or confetti. My girls do so love to make a mess even though they hate it when the dustpan comes out 🤯


----------



## jessmarie (Jul 28, 2021)

Budgie_Bananas said:


> They're beautiful!


Thanks


FaeryBee said:


> *The birds are lovely! Please trim the tassels on the toy(s) down to no more than 1/2 inch. The same with any string or twine ends hanging loose.*
> 
> *Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


Will do i did some but i most have missed a few.



FaeryBee said:


> *I've merged your two threads showing pictures of your flock and made it into an on-going picture thread.
> It appears the first picture you posted today was posted two months ago.
> This way, all of your pictures (and the advice you were given at that time) will all be in one place.
> 💜💜*


Thanks so much for that i appreciate that very much


Cassie and luna said:


> It looks beautiful and your flock is very lucky to find themselves in a household that provides so well for them. I see a couple of items in the picture that look like inviting nest sites for a frisky female. I would remove them.
> 
> I would also give them some kabobs or confetti. My girls do so love to make a mess even though they hate it when the dustpan comes out 🤯


Thanks for the advice it’s appreciated. 



Ehayes419 said:


> Look at that playground! That’s amazing! Gorgeous birds too.


Thanks a lot it took a few months to get it done


----------



## jessmarie (Jul 28, 2021)




----------

